# Wie API-Funktion in .VBS-Datei einbinden?



## f4e7 (4. Juli 2007)

Ich suche seit einiger Zeit schon in diversen Foren nach der richtigen Syntax zur Einbindung einer API-Funktion in eine *.VBS*-Datei (also VB, ausgeführt am Windows Scripting Host).

Zum Beispiel binde ich in VB bzw. VBA eine Funktion folgendermassen ein:
Ganz oben im Modul:
Declare Function GetUserName Lib "advapi32.dll" Alias "GetUserNameA" (ByVal lpBuffer As String, nSize As Long) As Long

In einer .VBS-Datei funktiniert das nicht so, und bringt den Fehler "Kompilierungsfehler in Microsoft VBScript".



Einige Versuche, den Code auf gut Glück abzuändern, sind kläglich gescheitert. Wer kann mir bitte sagen, wie's geht? - Danke gleich vorweg


----------

